# Wolfgang Fuzion Estate Wax thoughts opinions please



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all just won a small pot on fleabay cheap how good is it
I have searched but cant find a lot on here,what does it compare to looks wise 

Thankyou
Alex


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's actually a very good wax. Really nice to use. Spreads like butter and buffs with incredible ease. Sheets water very well and the beading is not bad either. Very much an overlooked wax but such a great wax. Looks wise, it matches if not betters, any good show wax.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I was going to say exactly the same thing ^^^^
It's a fantastic wax. One that doesn't get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I forgot to add that I did a test of 4 show waxes, one of which was Fuzion plus BMD Sirius, Def S H O W E D I T I O N and an Obsession wax prototype. This was carried out in winter so not the best time for a show wax. In respect of sheeting water, it was an equal with Def and as well as beading and lasted 2 months before it was removed for my spring detail. Fuzion sheets water very quickly.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

good stuff regret selling it now


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks all cant wait to try it


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Did my wifes old 330d sport with this and very happy with the results 



click for dw link


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I use it a lot. I also like sinking my teeth into it because it smells amazing and has this texture I just have to bite. Sounds bonkers but I cant resist doing it everytime i open it, I dont do it with any of my other waxes.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I use it a lot. I also like sinking my teeth into it because it smells amazing and has this texture I just have to bite. Sounds bonkers but I cant resist doing it everytime i open it, I dont do it with any of my other waxes.


Haha you've gone to the next level for sure Marc :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I use it a lot. I also like sinking my teeth into it because it smells amazing and has this texture I just have to bite. Sounds bonkers but I cant resist doing it everytime i open it, I dont do it with any of my other waxes.


and what does your doctor think of this


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

put him on medication


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks as if you have bought a great wax there, Alex
Let us know how you go on
Dave


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Seriously, its just the greatest texture known to man. It is a very nice wax.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks dave i might try a spoonful and post back my findings,yeah got the 30z for 31 pounds so happy days


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I keep my Fuzion stored in the lounge alongside RG BL. Last snapshot of Fuzion vs. Midnight Sun and Deep Gloss Paint Sealant vs Wet Diamond:argie:

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_0713_zps2886684c.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_0722_zps037edc37.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_07091_zpse278198d.jpg.html]


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh, cheers guys. My bf bought me a pot for xmas. Perfect day to try mine as the cars in the garage all clean & ready


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dawn please post your findings thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Alex - it would be interesting to compare it to Souveran too


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yes indeed,i was going to try it over blackfire wet diamond as want to use the fuzion asap should be ok


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Let us know how you got on and post some pic's mate! I also have a pot but it's sat unused on my shelf for over a year.:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thats bad man get that pot open lol,can understand though, got waxes here untouched its like you dont want to touch them


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah I buy them and then get something new which I use and forget about the first one I got so it stays on the shelf! Good thing with spring coming I can stop buying and start using now:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tried mine out today. My car is looking mighty sexy & slick now. The beading is quality too! Was a joy to use, easily one of the best I've used. Didn't fancy eating it though


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

you tease


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

And Woflgang Fuzion


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just watched the first min of that vid- will finish later when get home from work. Curious to see what he makes of Fuzion & Signature Series II.:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

awesome will watch later thanks a lot m8 for uploading this


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just finished watching the vid:thumb: From the vid I think it's hard to tell the difference in looks between Signature Series II & Fuzion. Maybe impossible...


In my own personal experience, Sig Series II is worth owning though because it's the perfect accompaniment to Souveran in a wax collection. Actually, I prefer the smell of Sig Series II to Souveran as well, a warm tropical fruity smell, even though it doesn't really compete in terms of ease of use and looks against Souveran :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Imho the right decision comes after curing time at least 3-4 hours and final wipe to see the differences between waxes.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I use it a lot. I also like sinking my teeth into it because it smells amazing and has this texture I just have to bite. Sounds bonkers but I cant resist doing it everytime i open it, I dont do it with any of my other waxes.


You sure your not a dentist and mistaking it for deal polish....

I know what you mean though I'm tempted myself especially when you can tip it out the pot into your hand so so tempting.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

This has just reminded me how great Fuzion is. As I said previously, vastly under used and under rated is Fuzion.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Imho the right decision comes after curing time at least 3-4 hours and final wipe to see the differences between waxes.


Thats a good tip. I like in the video at 29 mins+ when using the waxes he makes a line of demarcation. When I try multiple waxes next time I'm going to try the same thing I like the idea of the 'virgin strip' he describes when going out into the sun.

Looking forward to giving it a go:thumb:


----------



## cosport (Apr 13, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Seriously, its just the greatest texture known to man. It is a very nice wax.


----------

